# Late 20's Pierce



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 11, 2013)

Just finished and test road the Pierce and it rides very nice except for the 12 tooth rear sprocket is a bit to easy of a gear. I laced up a set of P35's to the original hubs and spokes, changed the pattern from 3 cross too 4 cross and threw some Amsterdam's on it. Other than that it was allot of the usual silver paint on all the nickle parts and cleaning. I am thinking about painting the P35's at a later date.


----------



## Greg M (Mar 11, 2013)

That's looking nice.  I would have thought the 12 tooth would be about right for Spokane.


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 11, 2013)

Looking great!!!!!!!!!  Those Amsterdams really look great with the white paint.  I just bought a set of P35's for the Stutz you sold me.  Think I'm going to paint them to match the bike.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 11, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> Looking great!!!!!!!!!  Those Amsterdams really look great with the white paint.  I just bought a set of P35's for the Stutz you sold me.  Think I'm going to paint them to match the bike.




That's gonna look killer on the Stutz, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Iverider (Mar 16, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Just finished and test road the Pierce and it rides very nice except for the 12 tooth rear sprocket is a bit to easy of a gear. I laced up a set of P35's to the original hubs and spokes, changed the pattern from 3 cross too 4 cross and threw some Amsterdam's on it. Other than that it was allot of the usual silver paint on all the nickle parts and cleaning. I am thinking about painting the P35's at a later date.



 Love the black pinstripe! Reminds me of Lobdellwood rims of the era. Instead of painting them you could recreate the lobdell stamp and be done with them.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 16, 2013)

Recreating the lobdell stamp is a great idea. I might have to take a trip to the craft store.


----------



## Oldnut (Mar 16, 2013)

Great bike laced my wheels to stainless Von shorthorst rims with the amsterdams


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 16, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> Great bike laced my wheels to stainless Von shorthorst rims with the amsterdams




Have a picture of your rims?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm thinking of a paper boy theme. Made some signs after seeing a original one on a friends bike.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Late 20's Pierce catalog?*

I picked this one up on the ebay and thought I would share. Not sure but this could be early 20's as well. I have nothing to compare too.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 17, 2013)

One more page.


----------

